# Surefire 6p - where to buy?



## cpf129 (Mar 10, 2018)

Hi all,

I'm looking for a reputable place (to avoid fakes) from which to purchase a new or lightly used surefire 6P. Has anybody here purchased one from the following 'bay link (which has sold ~200 6Ps), and can speak to its legitimacy?

Thank you!

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Surefire-6P-BK-Tactical-Flashlight-High-Output-Incandescent/162398610395


----------



## bykfixer (Mar 10, 2018)

Thatz one of the giant military surplus 2009/10 models that showed up in 016.

Probably legit.


----------



## cpf129 (Mar 10, 2018)

Okay great, thank you for that. Do these models differ in any way to 'other' 6P originals? Sorry for the noob questions haha.





bykfixer said:


> Thatz one of the giant military surplus 2009/10 models that showed up in 016.
> 
> Probably legit.


----------



## Lumen83 (Mar 10, 2018)

cpf129 said:


> Okay great, thank you for that. Do these models differ in any way to 'other' 6P originals? Sorry for the noob questions haha.




I bought one from them. Its the real deal.


----------



## the0dore3524 (Mar 10, 2018)

Sent you a PM.


----------



## Granite (Mar 10, 2018)

Hello all
Illumn.com has what appear to be NOS 6P lights available. I have one an just ordered another.


----------



## 270winchester (Mar 10, 2018)

Lumen83 said:


> I bought one from them. Its the real deal.



Thanks for chiming in, I've been looking for some 6Ps to keep in their stock state and haven't had much luck.


----------



## bykfixer (Mar 11, 2018)

cpf129 said:


> Okay great, thank you for that. Do these models differ in any way to 'other' 6P originals? Sorry for the noob questions haha.



There are slight differences in appearance like perhaps the stamping of the name on the tail cap or on the barrel. The word SureFire may be block letter or may be italicized. It may be a white outline or letters may be solid white. Tailcap may say www. surefire. com with surefire USA or it may just say the www thing. 

They varied styles batch to batch. And no two batches were exactly the same. Oh, and apparently serial numbers don't tell when they were made either. It seems they'd have a bunch of stamped barrels pre-made and assemble them to the other parts as orders came in. 

Performance-wise they should all be pretty close to the same. Slight tweaks took place with time. Things like the lube they chose to lube the threads or perhaps a tweak to the gas inside the bulb to allow it to last longer. 

I did notice my 2014 versions are a wee bit shinier than my 2009/10 versions.

I don't know that it's ever been cleared up where they came from, but in late 2015 or 16 (I forget) the market was suddenly flooded with those 09/10 6P's. They were going for $55+ typically before and suddenly they were all over eBay for $25-28. CPFr's jumped on the buying train and confirmed they were legit. Frayed package edges and brittle plastic covering comfirmed they'd been stored somewhere for a while. (I personally bought 12 and gifted most) 

By groundhog day the next year they were $35-40. Some sell them for $55+ again. So far no fakes have been reported.


----------



## Lumen83 (Mar 11, 2018)

270winchester said:


> Thanks for chiming in, I've been looking for some 6Ps to keep in their stock state and haven't had much luck.



No problem! I actually just bought another. I want to keep one stock like you said, and use the other with an upgraded Xenon or LED lamp and an 18650.


----------



## bykfixer (Mar 11, 2018)

Lumen83 said:


> No problem! I actually just bought another. I want to keep one stock like you said, and use the other with an upgraded Xenon or LED lamp and an 18650.



A fellow in the WTS section has pre-bored bodies for sale.


----------



## cpf129 (Mar 12, 2018)

bykfixer said:


> There are slight differences in appearance like perhaps the stamping of the name on the tail cap or on the barrel. The word SureFire may be block letter or may be italicized. It may be a white outline or letters may be solid white. Tailcap may say www. surefire. com with surefire USA or it may just say the www thing.
> 
> They varied styles batch to batch. And no two batches were exactly the same. Oh, and apparently serial numbers don't tell when they were made either. It seems they'd have a bunch of stamped barrels pre-made and assemble them to the other parts as orders came in.
> 
> ...



Thank you very much, that clears things up. Cheers


----------



## fivemega (Mar 12, 2018)

cpf129 said:


> I'm looking for a reputable place (to avoid fakes) from which to purchase a new or lightly used surefire 6P.



*Some modified, nickel plated 18650 genuine 6Ps are here and some grey HA 18650 here.*


----------



## flatline (Mar 12, 2018)

Granite said:


> Hello all
> Illumn.com has what appear to be NOS 6P lights available. I have one an just ordered another.



I have one of these. Was cheaper than the listing in the OP. Judging from the batteries it came with, it was produced around 2009.

--flatline


----------



## 270winchester (Mar 15, 2018)

The 6P from the Ebay link I received appears to be more recent production, if not among the last of the 6Ps, it's in the newer plastic clamshell as shown in the Ebay page photo, and the batteries have 2027 expiration date.


----------



## Lumen83 (Mar 16, 2018)

270winchester said:


> The 6P from the Ebay link I received appears to be more recent production, if not among the last of the 6Ps, it's in the newer plastic clamshell as shown in the Ebay page photo, and the batteries have 2027 expiration date.



Same link as the OP? I just bought my second one from there. Seems very recent. I'll have to check the batteries tonight. Same tail cap lettering as the OP and the other one I got there.


----------



## 270winchester (Mar 17, 2018)

Lumen83 said:


> Same link as the OP? I just bought my second one from there. Seems very recent. I'll have to check the batteries tonight. Same tail cap lettering as the OP and the other one I got there.



Yes, same link as OP. I was surprised too. Serial numbers are in the A8111xx range. I had to take a double take on the batteries but they do have the more recent wrapper color scheme.


----------



## Woods Walker (Mar 20, 2018)

Moved to Incan left one day expiring redirect in LED flashlights.


----------

